# mud tires



## goose750 (Feb 27, 2009)

got 28 mudzillas went on first ride alot of trail some mud not very impressed on how smooth they are .i know they arent a trail tire was wondering is there a pure mud tire with a smooth ride in a 28 inch. thanks for any input ....


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Nope. Pure Mud & Smooth just dont go together, especially in 28". The laws are the worst in 28" for ride quality for some reason. MudZilla's suck, In my opinion, anyway for mudding. Some may ride smoother than others, but none of them are going to ride smooth like a trail tire will. You could try a less aggressive tire like Bugs, or Zilla's, or MST's etc.... But then your not getting a pure mud tire.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

I am running 28" Zilla's they are not bad when you are above 10-15 mph but until you get to that speed the ride is not so good. mostly in the handle bars.


----------



## TorkMonster (Dec 19, 2008)

A good less agressive tire that does good in the mud and good on the trail and is smooth is the 589. ITP makes the 589 M/S(Mud/Snow), and TITAN made the 589 M/T(mud/trail). Dont see many titans for sale anymore, but they are around.
I got the ITP 589's and they are great for my riding. I was impressed with them, they are a good proven tried and true tire. Seem to last forever. 
Ofcourse I am NOT a BIG mudder either, and I dont bog.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

I find Bugs are too rough for trails too, and on ice.....woo hoo!! watch me spin out of control.

My Calisle's are a nice mix, but a bit stiff for handling cause they are radials.


----------



## w8tnonu22 (Feb 3, 2009)

I had bugs and they were extremely smooth? They were 28's. Did you have a smaller size where the lugs are further apart?


----------

